# 1967 GTO lower sill moldings how to polish ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, ok sounds like a basic question but i dont want to mess it up, the lower moldings look fine from a few feet away, i usually just wax them and all good, but i have them off car now and up close i can see lots of scratches, i heard somewhere these moldings have some kind of coating on them , so is it safe to get into them with some buffing compound or will i end up taking off this possible coating and then they will just tarnish and loose there shine very quickly? its hard to tell but mine look like they have light sanding scratches under a possible clear coat but its tough to tell really, any thoughts on best way to get them shiny and scratch free ? thanks


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't have a good answer but am interested in this topic too. Subscribed hoping you get helpful hints. I also found the link below has interesting trial and error steps with good results. 


http://www.widman.biz/uploads/Polishing_Stainless.pdf


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great article he pretty much covers it all...:thumbsup: It's worth the work to save original trim pieces, the only ones not restored on mine are the rockers and i was less than pleased with the stampings compared to the originals and will probably take them off to try and iron out the kinks like he did with the punch and leather.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

well i can tell u this much on methods, i have mine off, i just sanded the inside face just to test if method would work, i polished it by hand and it looked pretty good, i then sanded it with 2000 grade paper, i then polished again by hand with autosol and its shiny but i can still see the scratches from the 2000 grade paper, i hoped the scratches would come out by hand with autosol but no chance, so i figure it has to be done with a electric buff and some different kind of compound like the white or green coloured block stuff


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

After sanding, I would try a sisal polishing wheel with a drill or porter cable. Start with a 143 medium cut polish compound and then move to something finer. Pink jewelers rouge should give it a nice mirror finish once you remove the sanding scratches with the polishing compound. Use a looser felt style buff for the finish work. Given the location of these trim parts, you're always going to have some fine scratches from washing off road debris, tar, etc. If you polish it well and keep it clean, you'll be the only one who knows they're still there.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

67Twistytee said:


> After sanding, I would try a sisal polishing wheel with a drill or porter cable. Start with a 143 medium cut polish compound and then move to something finer. Pink jewelers rouge should give it a nice mirror finish once you remove the sanding scratches with the polishing compound. Use a looser felt style buff for the finish work. Given the location of these trim parts, you're always going to have some fine scratches from washing off road debris, tar, etc. If you polish it well and keep it clean, you'll be the only one who knows they're still there.


there is a company here called...polish up...they have all the compounds and pads etc, i am calling them to get the correct stuff, and will buy a electric buff, stay tuned the molds will glow when i'm finished with them !


----------

